
‘Mind-Boggling’ Math Could Make Blockchain Work for Wall Street - mcone
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-05/-mind-boggling-math-could-make-blockchain-work-for-wall-street
======
cujic9
I can't decide whether this is a) good marketing by the Ethereum foundation,
or b) Bloomberg waving the crypto flag to attract eyeballs.

In either case, zero-knowledge proofs, while necessary for putting trades onto
the blockchain, are only one of many, many, many issues to solve before it
happens, if it ever happens.

~~~
tdb7893
Maybe I'm misunderstanding but isn't trades being anonymous an issue itself?
There are tons of regulations that you couldn't enforce (like insider trading)
if you never knew who traded

------
kristianp
The video that autoplays for me is "Bitcoin is like airline miles says JPM's
John Normand". Wall Street is sounding pretty dumb with the methods they're
using to deflate bitcoin.

------
sAbakumoff
Does it mean that I should invest everything I have in ethereum before it 17
deadline?)

